# Taxes for married couples in Germany



## geralt12 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I have a question regarding taxes in Germany that's going to be a big decider on if my spouse and I can move out there.

I've been offered a salaried job in Munich so I will be a full-time employee, and my spouse will be freelancing, earning roughly half of what I earn or a bit less.

I can't figure out what tax bracket we would fall into. Bracket III seems best for me as I'd pay less tax on my salary, but are you able to just choose which bracket you want to be in, or are there criteria that get you assigned to different tax brackets that you have no say in? If I had to go into tax brackets IV or V, then I don't think we could afford to live there and so I'd have to decline the job.

Any help would be really appreciated, thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If you choose tax class III, your wife automatically gets tax class V. The other option is that you both have IV.

Keep in mind that your wife will also have to pay for her own health insurance.


----------



## geralt12 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Sunshine,

Thank you so much for you quick reply. That is very useful information and is also good news to me. 

Do freelancers have to also pay pensions and unemployment insurance or is that optional?

Many thanks for your help!


----------

